

What is school for? - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/super-bowl-laziness.html

======
russell
At first glance it's the worst kind of list for hackers, all topics with no
exposition. However, it's not the usual pablum. About half the items deal with
producing a homogenized, pasteurized citizenry. The other half, learning for
learning's sake, learn to spell, critical thinking are what we expect of
education. Some like generate leaders and cultivate the gifted are wishful
thinking on Grodin's part.

The list is pretty much on target The number of goals and inherent conflicts
among them may explain why education is the US is not succeeding.

